# Browser kann Server nicht finden (DNS-Problem?)



## vaporizer (10. September 2004)

Hallo
also die sache ist die...
ich will mit meinem ibook und Kabelmodem ins internet,
habe bei Systemeinstellungen/Netzwerk auf manuel folgende Werte eingegeben:
Ip-Adresse: meine statische IP-Adresse
Teilnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Router: meinen Gateway IP. mit einer 1 am schluss
DNS-Server 217.237.149.161

nun also Internet hab ich nun, zumindest zum Teil,
manche(die meisten) Internetadressen werden nicht gefunden,
Tutorials zum Glück schon   
aber bei den meisten Adressen kommt die Meldung "Server konnte nicht gefunden werden"
kann dies vieleicht an einem schlechten DNS Server liegen?

ich benutze ibook/OSX/Safari

Greetz from vaporizer


----------



## vaporizer (10. September 2004)

hat sich erledigt...
war ein DNS Problem,
hab noch zwei server dazugegeben, nun findet er jede Webseite


----------

